# Short LP (11 days) and when to POAS?



## photochef (Aug 14, 2005)

So now I am 7 dpo, and the first response test says it is possible to use it 4 days before AF is expected. Is it still too early? What do you guys think?


----------



## texaspeach (Jun 19, 2005)

I would try to wait until 10 DPO, read this

I have a LP that's usually 12 days, sometimes 11, and a few times 10. I tested and got a positive at 9DPO, but it was so faint you could barely see it.


----------



## photochef (Aug 14, 2005)

muchas gracias! Very handy. That's what I thought, but was afraid to not be sure. I would rather wait than risk the sting of a negative.


----------

